# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Fake Norma deca and Legit Karachi sus.

## romeo469

what do u think

----------


## MichaelCC

think about what ?? Any picture will be helpful ...

----------


## ACpower

> think about what ?? Any picture will be helpful ...



I agree  :Hmmmm:

----------


## rioters

yes legit, thx to ur very good pictures with their great detail its clear that theyre not fake

dude lol WTF how do u expect us to be able to answer a question like that

----------


## romeo469

sry but im trying to get the pictures to work

----------


## romeo469

i cant the pictures to work it keeps saying there to big

----------


## romeo469

i think thats it

----------


## ACpower

pics are way to blurry bro

----------


## romeo469

try again sry guys

deca norma 
sus 250

----------


## GREENMACHINE

Way too blurry bro. Can't tell a thing.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Take some pics a bit further away. I have a feeling that Norma is fake.

----------


## MichaelCC

blurry pictures - try to take better pics, bro.
I agree with PowerBB - norma looks strange to me too. Don't forget to take "top picture" of your norma.

----------


## jmt

Use the Macro function on your camera. It looks like a Flower.

----------


## MichaelCC

yes- makro is better way to take good quality pictures from short distance - also don't forget to fixate your camera.

----------


## Seajackal

I hope you haven't get another Croatian "Greek" Norma Deca , a
better pic would help alot, we are willing to tell you the truth, bro!  :Smilie:

----------


## romeo469

> I hope you haven't get another Croatian "Greek" Norma Deca , a
> better pic would help alot, we are willing to tell you the truth, bro!


there good pictures thanx

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Norma Pics

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Your tops look a bit different Romeo469, It can also be a bad pic.

----------


## romeo469

do you know if the sust is real....cause the deca looks exactly the same as urs 
probodybuilder

----------


## Seajackal

Romeo, your Decas a re fakes cuz they messed up with the Batch# date
codings cuz they look to be red logo Normas and they should be 04XXXXX
batch# but they are 01XXXX instead! Did I miss something? Tell me if your
sust have batch# and exp dates printed in dot matrix black collored or not
cuz if they don't they are a very well done fake, from a first glance they
look good by the neck collar, that will deppend only on your answer to
the batch# exp date. Sorry for your loss on your decas bro!
PS the crimps in your decas look very poorly done so that's why PowerBB
said that they are bad IMO, you could tell they are fake just from that!

Correction: where I wrote 04XXXX I should have writen 05XXXXX because
your stuff is supposed to be good till 2007 as Normas are good for 2 years.
My bad again....

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> Romeo, your Decas a re fakes cuz they messed up with the Batch# date 
> codings cuz they look to be red logo Normas and they should be 04XXXXX
> batch# but they are 01XXXX instead! Did I miss something? Tell me if your
> sust have batch# and exp dates printed in dot matrix black collored or not
> cuz if they don't they are a very well done fake, from a first glance they
> look good by the neck collar, that will deppend only on your answer to
> the batch# exp date. Sorry for your loss on your decas bro!
> PS the crimps in your decas look very poorly done so that's why PowerBB
> said that they are bad IMO, you could tell they are fake just from that!


HI Big SJ long time no see.well bro SJ already told everything but i would like to see some back shots.sorry for your lost.

----------


## MichaelCC

I have to agree with PowerBB and SJ - something's wrong with your Norma deca . Maybe it's just because of picture quanlity - who knows.
For comparison, there are more pictures - some of them are from closer distance, so you can see the details PowerBB and SJ were talking about (red NORMA logo, Batch, aluminium top, ...):
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=51461
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=51462
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=51463
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=51464
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=51465
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=51477
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=51479
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=51480

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> do you know if the sust is real....cause the deca looks exactly the same as urs 
> probodybuilder


take this.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> do you know if the sust is real....cause the deca looks exactly the same as urs 
> probodybuilder


more pics.

----------


## MichaelCC

romeo469 - now you have some much perfect pictures to compare it with you deca , that you cannot miss any detail ...

----------


## jmt

Did you remove the crimp (stopper seal) or was it like that when you got it? If the're no crimp, chances are, it's been tampered with.

----------


## romeo469

> Did you remove the crimp (stopper seal) or was it like that when you got it? If the're no crimp, chances are, it's been tampered with.


one last shot take a look at these my man and tell me know please cause its has every thing yuors has to me but if you see anything wrong tell me please 
cause if they are fake im gonna snap my suppliers neck in 2

----------


## romeo469

> Romeo, your Decas a re fakes cuz they messed up with the Batch# date
> codings cuz they look to be red logo Normas and they should be 04XXXXX
> batch# but they are 01XXXX instead! Did I miss something? Tell me if your
> sust have batch# and exp dates printed in dot matrix black collored or not
> cuz if they don't they are a very well done fake, from a first glance they
> look good by the neck collar, that will deppend only on your answer to
> the batch# exp date. Sorry for your loss on your decas bro!
> PS the crimps in your decas look very poorly done so that's why PowerBB
> said that they are bad IMO, you could tell they are fake just from that!


YEA HERES A PIC OF MY SUST

HERES A BOTTLE OF MARYLAND MCI MACHINES DECA HES SAYS ITS REAL BUT ITS NO 04XXXXX
LOOK

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> YEA HERES A PIC OF MY SUST
> 
> HERES A BOTTLE OF MARYLAND MCI MACHINES DECA HES SAYS ITS REAL BUT ITS NO 04XXXXX
> LOOK


whats the problem with that that # number?
just or you to know i colect them directly from pharmacy in greece and i have post the old box and the new box of deca those pics ware sent to BOF to chek legit and they went ok.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

Norma lot# 0403024 test results

----------


## jmt

Peel off one of the labels on the deca . If the red insignia is etched into the glass, then it should be real.

Sorry I can't be of more help with the Sustanon .

----------


## Seajackal

Romeo, your Decas are deffinitly fakes why bother posting more pics?
Maryland's Normas are real deals the batch number has something with
the year of production and month as well I mean if one have been made
in 2004 June for example THEN it must be 0406XXX if it was made in
July 2005 THEN its batch is 0507XXX take the first 2 digits and add 2
years THEN you will get the expiry date for example 0406XXX is good
till 2006 06, so MMM's decas are spot on in this code bro but not yours!
I'm really sorry for the loss. The Sust looks real for me. Oh, just grab
your source's neck and get your money back! It rhymed huh?

----------


## romeo469

So These Are Fake Because Of Of The Date And Batch # Right Cause I Want To Make Sure I Know So I Can Say It To My Supplier

----------


## Seajackal

Bro, just tell him that the crimps just looked shity, nothing to do with real
Normas, plus the batch/exp date doesn't match to the real ones, just don't
comment to him about the coding cuz he will probably contact the fakers
and they will work things over this detail making spoting those fakes a little
more difficult, but not for us over here, hehe! Kick his ass in my name bro!
PS: the "E" letters look wrong, and the rubber stopper looks grey, when it
should be black.

----------


## atyomommas

on this lot number and expiry for the greek deca 
13292
07 2007
as pictured by romeo?
look good expect for the lot as pointed out...
just curious

----------


## Seajackal

> on this lot number and expiry for the greek deca 
> 13292
> 07 2007
> as pictured by romeo?
> look good expect for the lot as pointed out...
> just curious


That's fake...end of story.  :1laugh:

----------

